

Just Keep Building - dmitrig01
https://medium.com/@alexaustin/just-keep-building-ca1e43df8e5a?k=1

======
dang
Accounts created just to vote for the same story usually get banned.

~~~
dmitrig01
Yikes, should not have asked friends who didn't have accounts to vote for us.
Thanks for the insight :-)

~~~
dang
Anyone whose account got banned and is a real person is welcome to email
hn@ycombinator.com about it.

------
mada299
I like this is a story about failures and how hard it is to start something.

